# Help Me to choose.......



## anish_sha (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi guys, i am in my final year B.E , mechanical and i am planning to do an MBA or (any other good management course like industrial management) abroad, anyway after the course and some 2-3 years of work experience , i have to join my family business... but i am in dilemma where to it , US, UK , Aus or any other European nations...

P.S: i am average student , not a bookworm


----------



## paradise_guy (Feb 14, 2010)

Pleased to know of your plan to study abroad...

I suggest you consider UK as it will save you a year. All UK Masters courses are of one year duration only.

You can visit my blog www.locam.blogspot.com to read more about selecting a university abroad.


----------



## anish_sha (Feb 14, 2010)

is MBA good or some other management courses are there?...


----------



## paradise_guy (Feb 16, 2010)

If you are considering going abroad... You have a lot of courses to choose from... like MSc Management, MSc International Business so on and so forth. But, I advice you choose a course based on your interests and what you like doing most... That way you will never regret your decision.

For more information

Visit

*www.locam.blogspot.com    

and post a query indicating your qualification, grades etc to enable our professionals help you in deciding the right course for you.


----------



## anish_sha (Mar 8, 2010)

Hows the scope of MSc in industrial management?


----------



## anish_sha (Apr 3, 2010)

Can anyone let me know which are the universities in UK and Aus which offer MBA without any work experience?


----------



## anish_sha (May 13, 2010)

offwrk007 said:


> *Hospital Pain Management Transformed by University  of Illinois NCSA*
> 
> U. Illinois- A study conducted over a five-year period at an Illinois hospital created



seems a spam


----------

